# Best White, Benjamin Moore, for Molding/Trim



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

You probably just want the basic bright white semi-gloss latex enamel. If possible, remove a piece of painted trim and have it scanned for a match.

You could try the BJ Impervo "White dove: WTF...just call it white.

BJ Regal is the classic BJ product. 

I prefer Sherwin williams paints. For trim and doors I use their Pro-Classic "Extra White" semi-gloss. 

If you still need some help picking go to a paint store. They should be able to guide you to what their pro customers are buying. PAinting the trim bright white is a pretty common approach.


----------



## Trudijane (Dec 27, 2010)

*To Beerdor*

Beerdor,
Thanks for your quick answer.

I have worked with a colorist for most of my house and she uses mostly Benjamin White paints but not exclusively. That's why I was looking for a white at BJ.

I'll check out the White Dove, and maybe I'll take a trip to Sherwin Williams and look at both samples, then decide.

What do you mean when you say Regal is the classic BJ product?

Trudijane


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

Regal has been their flagship latex for along time. It is their basic high quality interior latex. 

I would think "bright white" is a basic color you should be able to get anywhere. Is there a BJ store in your area?


----------



## Trudijane (Dec 27, 2010)

*Bright white*



beerdog said:


> Regal has been their flagship latex for along time. It is their basic high quality interior latex.
> 
> I would think "bright white" is a basic color you should be able to get anywhere. Is there a BJ store in your area?


Beerdog,
There is a BJ store a few minutes away from me. What I'm asking is the name of their "brightest white." They gave me a white pallet and by looking at it I came up with "Snow White", but whites are hard to compare. I thought someone on here would know a specific name so i can buy some tomorrow.

Thanks much.
Trudijane


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

Why can't they keep it simple! You would think the marketing folks would at least give us one simple name white. Maybe ask them what shade people normally buy for white trim. Or get the SW Extra White color card and have the other store match it.


----------



## Trudijane (Dec 27, 2010)

*Whitest white*



beerdog said:


> Why can't they keep it simple! You would think the marketing folks would at least give us one simple name white. Maybe ask them what shade people normally buy for white trim. Or get the SW Extra White color card and have the other store match it.


Actually, last night i found a gallon of the old KM paint that says white molding on top, so it probably is what I used a long time ago.Problem is, I couldn't open it! I think I will bring this can to BJ and ask them to open it and match it to their whitest white!! 

I was looking at much of my white molding last night, and I really don't think that much of it has to be redone, except for a few touchups. The molding is still in pretty good shape. OR maybe the old paint is still useable. I'll see.
Trudijane


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

I have been told paint will not go bad as long as it does not freeze. Just have to shake it really good.


----------



## DIYHelper (Feb 28, 2007)

Trudijane said:


> Beerdog,
> There is a BJ store a few minutes away from me. What I'm asking is the name of their "brightest white." They gave me a white pallet and by looking at it I came up with "Snow White", but whites are hard to compare. I thought someone on here would know a specific name so i can buy some tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks much.
> Trudijane


Benjamin Moore's Brightest White is called "Super White" and it is available in ready mixed package in the Regal Line, so you don't even really need to look at paint chips.


----------



## DIYHelper (Feb 28, 2007)

beerdog said:


> I have been told paint will not go bad as long as it does not freeze. Just have to shake it really good.


THat's mostly true, but paint can spoil as well if proper preservatives are not used by the manufacturer.


----------



## Trudijane (Dec 27, 2010)

*Super White*

Hi,
I did wind up buying ultra-white or super-white at BM which is already pre-mixed and I've done a few areas with it and am completely satisfied with the color and finish~ Thanks everyone.

You know, since I'm on the topic of molding and browsing Lowes, 2 out of 3 of my upstairs rooms have 3-4 inch crown molding which I feel really looks nicer, rather than flat (I used to live with a contractor and he just didn't get around to putting up molding in the third room :wink: What I did was buy the natural wood, and painted it white myself, then had them put up. I've noticed that they have a lot of different already finished "white molding" in the stores that would probably look just as nice and save me the effort of painting. Is the difference in just the expense. I have enough to paint as it is.

Thank you.
Trudijane


----------



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

All of the pre-finished moldings I have seen at home centers are made of plastic. You can get pre-primed moldings made of mdf which may save you a coat or two of paint, but really must be finish coated.


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

What I have learned over the years is the following approach to mouldings. Prime and one finish coat prior to installation. Then caulk small gaps at joints and between walls. Then final finish coat. Trim paints real fast when it is laying flat so it is not that much work. Buying preprimed saves more time, but you are probably getting a far inferior primer when compared to a BM or SW primer.


----------



## Trudijane (Dec 27, 2010)

*Painting Molding*



beerdog said:


> What I have learned over the years is the following approach to mouldings. Prime and one finish coat prior to installation. Then caulk small gaps at joints and between walls. Then final finish coat. Trim paints real fast when it is laying flat so it is not that much work. Buying preprimed saves more time, but you are probably getting a far inferior primer when compared to a BM or SW primer.


I painted the ones that are already up as follows. I painted them beforehand to save me the trouble of painting them once they were up! I put a coat of primer on them, and did a good job painting over that with a semi-gloss white, then had someone cut and put them up and they look fine. I never felt the necessity to put another coat on them once they were up and all gaps were filled in.

For the ones that are up now, since I'm using a new shade of white - I have to repaint the molding, but I don't intend to paint the new molding once they are up.

Trudijane


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

The idea behind caulking and then a final coat is it make the trim look like it has perfect fit to the wall and all joints. If you just caulk it could yellow over time. You really don't have to caulk but it makes a big visual difference. If you use a basic painters latex caulk you just lay down a very small bead where the caulk meets the wall/ceiling and at joints. Then sponge away the excess with a damp sponge. Let it dry and then paint. I guess it depends on how much of a perfectionist you are. 

In a away I wish I never learned this. Everythingw as fine the way it was. Now I must do it everytime I paint or I notice the small gaps.


----------



## Trudijane (Dec 27, 2010)

*White molding*

Hi,
I know what you mean about being a perfectionist. I am too, yet I'm able to accept certain things (especially when I don't know about how to finish it properly in the first place).

Now that I'm looking up at the molding, I can see the line between the ceiling and the wall had I don't it your way would not be there! BUT since the painters will have to put a coat over the first coat anyway, they probably will be more professional about it and so just what you mentioned to do.

I start out being good to attention to detail but then I lose patience. I just noticed several spots in the kitchen were a touch of green is STILL showing through and I thought I got it all - so now I have to buy a new quart of paint just to do a few touch ups.

I'm learning by my mistakes, that's for sure.
Trudijane

PS. another type of question in a new thread


----------

